# MEMBERS EXPERIENCES > OVER 40 FORUM >  Where is everyone

## kaju

Where is every one !!!
I wish this board was more active. Does anyone have any ideas on how to get things going? mayby post some pics of naked women or something.

----------


## PC650

haha naked women would be awesome :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Older lifter

Still around,,, just a bit more quite these days..... how did your cycle end up? you happy with it?

----------


## lucyluciano

I know this site is geared towards pinning but just to let all the over 40 group know, I am half way thru a SPAWN pulse an this product is awsome! Leaned out nicely (I am doing 35 mins cardio) gaind 7 lbs (getting lots compliments that I look good) great strength and pumps. No needles!

----------


## lovbyts

We are still here, it's just the over 40 section and a few of the others tend to sort of slower compared to the Q&A and lounge

----------


## LewdTenant

this section has been slow for many years. Keep at it though.

----------


## CHAP

I crashed 3 mths ago and have no energy. But Im trying bro

----------


## glover

Been busy but still come on hear to read some stuff. Ok post some naked pics of your girl I'll post some of my wife. No girlfriend at the moment but working on it.

----------


## Papa Smurf

Hey Kaju!

Papa Smurf is still alive! Just had life issues da deal with. Things slowly getting back to normal.

So.............. How was the cycle? Did you meet your goals?



Im Back!!!

Papa

----------


## bass

yea we are still here...naked women! heck why not..

----------


## Razor172

is this the over 40 club?????

----------


## gigabitbucket

I heard somthing about naked women?

----------


## kaju

> Still around,,, just a bit more quite these days..... how did your cycle end up? you happy with it?


Im about to wind up the end of my cyclenext week Ill post the pics of my progress on my other thread. 
Im glad to see everyone is still here. 
let me start the pic post and you guys follow up. lets get this 40+ thread going.

----------


## kaju

The first 2 pics are of a workout partner I used to workout with before I got married. in the pic she is 45 The third pic is of me at an outside concert. I thought I was getting lucky untill I found out they take there pic with anybody for $5.00

----------


## gigabitbucket

workout partner. Looks like a fun gal.

----------


## kaju

> workout partner. Looks like a fun gal.


You may think fun. One day she made me do 60 sets of squats with her. I was sick at my stomach in the restroom puking my guts afterward. Yea real fun. on the other hand that was a one time deal the day of the pics 6 years ago.

----------


## gigabitbucket

Hey, when they are willing to take pics like that, they are fun gals and it sounds like she could really work you out. You have to respect that!

----------


## smoke31

Newb here,

Posted my first question in the "over 35 personal experience" hoping I get an answer. Please check it out you all get time.

Thanks

----------


## midknight

hi all ...I am 40.....lovely.... didnt think this tread was interesting....lol...I will post some pixs of some of my girls that pose just for the hell of it...all titty shots ....but naked girls are always fun....back at ya.....

----------


## kaju

> hi all ...I am 40.....lovely.... didnt think this tread was interesting....lol...I will post some pixs of some of my girls that pose just for the hell of it...all titty shots ....but naked girls are always fun....back at ya.....


hurry up get to posting

----------


## smoke31

Ok, so I have to restate that I think this 40 and over forum is awesome! Now is it just for posting pics of boobs or can we (40 and over newbs) actually get some advice in this forum. Not being a hater, just trying to get a little knowledge.

----------


## stpete

This forum isn't near as active as i would like it either. As for posting pics, be careful. The second pic that he put up might get him a warning. It needs to be edited.
As for advice shoot. If response is slow just bump it and when people are browsing they might see it and actually read it and respond.
I'm actually thinking about putting a log here of my cycle i just started for shittz and giggles. Let some of the younger guys know that us over 40 club can still do it too.

----------


## kaju

> Ok, so I have to restate that I think this 40 and over forum is awesome! Now is it just for posting pics of boobs or can we (40 and over newbs) actually get some advice in this forum. Not being a hater, just trying to get a little knowledge.


read up on some of the other threads there is plenty of advice. this thread I put up to get things going. the over 40 forum (as said before) not very active. I was just trying to get it active.

----------


## kaju

> This forum isn't near as active as i would like it either. As for posting pics, be careful. The second pic that he put up might get him a warning. It needs to be edited.
> As for advice shoot. If response is slow just bump it and when people are browsing they might see it and actually read it and respond.
> I'm actually thinking about putting a log here of my cycle i just started for shittz and giggles. Let some of the younger guys know that us over 40 club can still do it too.


I removed the second pic. I didnt think anything was wrong with it but I removed it just to be safe, I dont want to start any trouble here.

----------


## stpete

I was just giving a heads up, i liked the pic. I'm pretty sure they have a pretty strict policy about nude pics. Actual porn i kinda understand but just some tit shots? If i was wrong please let me know. hahaha.....We'll get this party started. hahaha.....

----------


## midknight

Hey all.....so we can't post titties??,,,,
And yes I like to help with over 40 issues also......but titties make me smile...it 40 therapy......but don't wanna get banned for being in my prime.....can you feel me....lol.....anyways before I post who do I ask.....help her my 40 and older and for sure bolder......get back to me/...

----------


## midknight

Hey all.....so we can't post titties??,,,,
And yes I like to help with over 40 issues also......but titties make me smile...it 40 therapy......but don't wanna get banned for being in my prime.....can you feel me....lol.....anyways before I post who do I ask.....help here..... my 40 and older no doubt for sure bolder......get back to me/...

----------


## energizer bunny

no naked pics.....but knickers and bras are allowed.....ill be following this thread... :7up:

----------


## midknight

Ooookkkkiiiieeeedddoooookkkkiiiiieeeee.........
Thanks for letting me know......I was just helpping with this tread.....lol....like the idea guys but the law has spoken....
Sooooooo back to being 40....not teenagers....lol......anyone got issues with grey hair?????
Got a natural suggestion.....chylorphill....it is a green liquid....actually it is a alfalfa base of greens .....
That stuff will make your grey hair turn back to its natural.color......good luck guys....dammm about the titties.....

----------


## midknight

Ooookkkkiiiieeeedddoooookkkkiiiiieeeee.........
Thanks for letting me know......I was just helpping with this tread.....lol....like the idea guys but the law has spoken....
Sooooooo back to being 40....not teenagers....lol......anyone got issues with grey hair?????
Got a natural suggestion.....chylorphill....it is a green liquid....actually it is a alfalfa base of greens .....
That stuff will make your grey hair turn back to its natural.color......good luck guys....dammm about the titties.....

----------


## energizer bunny

> Ooookkkkiiiieeeedddoooookkkkiiiiieeeee.........
> Thanks for letting me know......I was just helpping with this tread.....lol....like the idea guys but the *law has spoken*....
> Sooooooo back to being 40....not teenagers....lol......anyone got issues with grey hair?????
> Got a natural suggestion.....chylorphill....it is a green liquid....actually it is a alfalfa base of greens .....
> That stuff will make your grey hair turn back to its natural.color......good luck guys....dammm about the titties.....


LOL......im by no means the law...im just letting yous know that youd prob get banned for naked pics............on the grey hair im 28 and going grey...but i ware mine with pride..never had a prob with going grey....aslong as i dont go bald im happy  :Wink/Grin: ....

----------


## midknight

LOL.....I m new here and I dont wanna rock the boat,,,if you know what i mean ....just got here and I wanna be part of the abs....I like what I ve incountered so far and want to first learn and help.... if i can...got a lot of natural alternative knowledge and some comp experience ...never claim to know it all.. just some....lol....i appreciate the heads up and grey is good but not balding is even better....I am fortunate that i am still with natural color...all these dammm suppliment s......i am 40 and over all healthy blood work and all ....now it s time to take off the shirt and try look like i feel.....thanks again

----------


## energizer bunny

> LOL.....I m new here and I dont wanna rock the boat,,,if you know what i mean ....just got here and I wanna be part of the abs....I like what I ve incountered so far and want to first learn and help.... if i can...got a lot of natural alternative knowledge and some comp experience ...never claim to know it all.. just some....lol....i appreciate the heads up and grey is good but not balding is even better....I am fortunate that i am still with natural color...all these dammm suppliment s......i am 40 and over all healthy blood work and all ....now it s time to take off the shirt and try look like i feel.....thanks again


Good luck with your goals....

----------


## gigabitbucket

"may" get banned for certain pics. What a shame!

----------


## midknight

thanks man.....

----------


## turk1968

Sorry lads but the picks of me in the wifes knickers and bras are not for public display. Hmmmmmmmmmm but for the right cash!!!!!!

Sorry for that ,48 years old with a 21 year olds brain, dont you just love test!

----------


## kaju

so no one else is gonna post pics? common guys ! ! !

----------


## hot stuff

Hi gang! new to the board, so I'm glad I found the "dirty old man" section so quickly. lol.
At age 50, everything I do is slow these days. I'll try to jump in with some posts. Glad to be here!

----------


## 1st-timer

Hey, I seem to read a lot but seldom post. I'm still researching and dieting, working out and will eventually do a cycle when the cash is there. 

And, nope, have no pics of the girly, not right now anyway!

cheers

----------


## midknight

hey gang ...
I m back.....
got pixs but not to computer savey....keeps telling me image too big....any suggestions?????
got some girly pixs to share with you all.....lol

let me know....

----------


## gigabitbucket

> hey gang ...
> I m back.....
> got pixs but not to computer savey....keeps telling me image too big....any suggestions?????
> got some girly pixs to share with you all.....lol
> 
> let me know....



I havnt posted any pics , but the above pics are .jpg

are you uploading the same type of image?

----------


## midknight

I am getting them from my pc.....they are pixs I took .....maybe I might compress them...I ll wrk on it asap...lol ...you gotta check these out....wish I had some of them with more cloth on.....lol

----------

